# super glue? really?



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I used the gel. I attached mini pellia to a smooth river rock. Didn't see anything die, but I waited a couple of days to put it in the tank.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

ahh...

Superglue dries super fast, but maybe it can still let out chemicals. is there a standard amount of time to wait for the glue to cure, so that the water doesn't get supernastified? (I'm determined to make up a word for a tank that has nasty chemicals in it!)


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

I use it all the time. It's used in reef tanks too, and they're a lot more sensitive toxochemonasty wise haha. 

If you do decide to use super glue, use the gel kind so it doesn't run everywhere. You can use the superglue underwater if you'd like but the glue cures VERY quickly once it touches water so yeah, I would lower the water level so the wood is exposed.

I also use superglue to glue multiple smaller rhizomes together to form a thicker bunch of anubias. It can be used to glue moss to wood as well.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I put a enough to make it stick. I let it stay out of water for a few minutes while I am waiting a fill a cheap plastic container with some cool tap water. I stick my superglue mini pell in the container and let it sit in there for 24 hours. After 24 hours I dump the water, add the plant to the tank and added some Prime... just for a peace of mind lol. I also superglue some of it to lace rock which I did the same process. Did not see any dead shrimp, snail or guppy bodies.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Just let it dry to a tack and you are fine. If coral fraggers can use it, there is little to fear with our tanks.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> ... toxochemonasty.


nice one!


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I iced to use the gel all the time with coral in saltwater. 

Use the gel, it's fine. Once the gel hits the water it forms a film on the outside and it cures really fast so work quickly.

The regular liquid glue is too hard to work with because it's runny.

Dry the rock or wood you want to glue, doesn't have to be perfectly dry just pat it dry with a paper towel/cloth, put the glue on and press whatever you want to glue onto the rock/wood into the glue, then put it back in the tank.

It's possible to do it all under water but it's easier to do it outside of the tank. You don't need to use a lot glue, and once it touches the water that film is cured pretty much, and the inside under that film cures very fast wen under water.


It's really not that toxic... Don't huff it or anything but bits just super glue. 

Epoxy is also used all the time with attaching coral to rock.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Dave-H said:


> ...toxochemonasty!


I lol'd at this. About as scientifically specific of my PhD Chemist Dad's "glug".

My grandfather used superglue gel to hold a gash in his arm together so it would heal (he didn't want to go get stitches). I seriously wouldn't recommend it, but it healed just fine on him with no lasting bad effects.

If you're concerned about white spots on your driftwood, try tacking some moss around it. When the moss fills out more, it will look like the anubias is growing out of the moss, and it will really soften the look.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Superglue is harmless it becomes inert when exposed to moisture the only thing you should keep it away from is cotton so dont use cotton strings and superglue. its pure cyaniacylite (not the correct spelling) we use it in the ER for quick patch ups


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

All of my anubias are being held down by superglue


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep it's safe. The way cyanoacrylate (superglue) works is a polymerization reaction between the monomers initiated by a nucleophile and water makes a great nucleophile. That is why it sets so quickly when it is put in water or when you get it on your fingers (the moisture on them). Check out the wikipedia page on cyanoacrylate if you want to see a picture of the reaction.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm only a few months into this hobby, but I feel like I've had enough success using dark cotton thread that I'll try staying away from glue. I just wrap the thread around the rock/driftwood a few times, pinning the anubias or moss to it. I worry about wanting to transfer the plant, or rescape the driftwood.

Then again, perhaps I'll give the gel superglue a shot (after huffing it) just to see how it works


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

I use it all the time, with no ill effect on shrimp, fish, or plants. It is white when it dries, so use it sparingly, or arrange moss or something to cover up the white spots.


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Hm.. white? Well, my experience with super glue is that it's so incredibly sticky that you don't need much. For an Anubia with a short rhizome, say 1.5 inches, maybe just two really small (like 3mm) dots of super glue - one on each end? It is just as strong in the water?


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

Um, yeah, it's incredibly sticky, so I end up sticking my fingers together on the first attempt. Then, because I have reduced dexterity, I end up squeezing more than I mean to on the plant and/or rock. So I end up with a white patch. Yeah, I'm that clumsy. :hihi: Still, it works better than thread, or anything else I've tried.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I've tried both thread & fishing line several times & they don't stay tied (snails maybe?)

I've not gotten around to getting the glue yet (I kept thinking Krazy Glue - no that's not it:biggrin

And after my other thread I also wondered about the toxicity - tho I've read of tons of people that use it.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

FYI:

Cyanoacrylate is the generic name for cyanoacrylate based fast-acting adhesives such as methyl 2-cyanoacrylate, ethyl-2-cyanoacrylate (commonly sold under trade names like SuperGlue and Krazy Glue) Developed to be *non-toxic* and less irritating to skin tissue.

Its my favorite aquarium adhesive next to silicone


----------



## glassbird (Sep 12, 2010)

If you need a knot of fishing line to stay tied until the end of time...super glue the knot. I get the small bottles with a brush in the cap, and brush each knot right after I get it tight. Let it dry, snip off the extra line. I snip very close to the knot, just so there is no stiff little bit sticking out ready to damage an eye, or whatever.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Superglue works great. It was developed to use as "liquid stitches" for the military. Specifically for field medics who needed to seal wounds quickly. As soon as uncured superglue hits water it cures instantly so no need to wait before putting it into your tank. The only bad thing is superglue that cures in water turns white. So use sparingly.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> FYI: Cyanoacrylate is the generic name for cyanoacrylate based fast-acting adhesives such as methyl 2-cyanoacrylate ethyl-2-cyanoacrylate (commonly sold under trade names like SuperGlue and Krazy Glue) Developed to be *non-toxic* and less irritating to skin tissue. Its my favorite aquarium adhesive next to silicone


 yup I cant even count how many tubes of super glue I have used fragging corals. A couple tips for those that want to use it the dryer you can get both surfaces the better. use the gel its far more managable get it at the dollar store instead of a regular store its way cheaper. glueing your finger to a rock isn't really fun


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

I've used it numerous times to glue together a broken impeller on a HOB filter I used to use. Damn snails would get into the intake tube and then the impeller turned into a snail blender and got torn apart. I usually glued it and let it sit for 5-10 mins and put it back in the filter but I never had any problem with the toxicologichemistrativehazardation. 

J


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

ReefkprZ said:


> glueing your finger to a rock isn't really fun


Nope, although whoever's watching me at the time thinks it is. :icon_lol:


----------



## JCoxRocks (Mar 22, 2005)

In theory I could use super glue to glue my bumblebee cat to the limnophila he keeps uprooting right? That would probably be a lot nicer than planting him in the substrate next to it. 

J


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

JCoxRocks said:


> toxicologichemistrativehazardation


Nice!


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

I went for it tonight! There was no toxicologichemistrativehazardation, don't worry.

But it didn't stick as well as I thought it would. I used Super Glue Gel. It took a long time to set and it never really felt well stuck on, so I won't be surprised if it comes off. It didn't swirl around the tank at all, and as it cured (which seemed slowly) it turned white but not solid/bright white. 

I had to drain the tank about 80% to expose the wood pieces where I stuck the anubias, so I'm filling it very slowly to try and take it easy on the fish. The anubias are holding, but the powerhead isn't turned on yet


----------



## Edman30 (Nov 15, 2010)

I've used super glue for to put moss on branches. Didn't really wait for it to dry. Shrimps and fishes are all thriving.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought some of the gel superglue & used it Sunday night.

I had picked out the stones I wanted to use (which were dry) - took the plants out & dried the area I was gluing - put a drop on the stone - held the plant there for 20 seconds - left it out of the tank while I cleaned it & then put them back in.

No problems & they are still attached!


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, the powerhead is back on and the anubias are holding, so I guess it worked


----------



## deleted_user_9 (Feb 28, 2009)

The vocabulary in this thread makes my black little editing heart happy.

Wish I'd seen this a few months ago...tying ferns to already-situated driftwood underwater totally blows. Of course, with this method I'd probably end up gluing my face to the bottom of the tank and drowning.


----------



## fitness2go (Oct 13, 2005)

Does it leave a nasty residue on the treated spot if you ever remove it?


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey! Fitness! sup!

It leaves this white drip stain mark if it drips, although you can remove it with some Goo-Gone if it's on Rocks. Then just pick at it with a razor sharp blade end side.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, nasty marks indeed. Good thing it's just a small spot that will get covered with roots in a couple of months.


----------

